# Ancient greek inscription



## larshgf

In a guide to the history and archaeology of Samos an inscription is mentioned on the last page. Two workers in the 6th century B.C. made this inscription in a cliff after having build a bridge. I would really appreciate a translation if possible:

ΤΕΛΕΣΑ/ΝΔΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ Δ/ΗΜΑΓΟΡΗΣ/ΑΙΡΕΘΕΝΤΕΣ/ΕΠΟΙΟΝ/ΕΥΡΥΚΛΗΣ/ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΜΟΦΙΛΟΣ/ΤΕΚΤΟΝΕΣ

Thank you!


----------



## Apollodorus

It seems to be a list of builders (tektones): Telesandros, Demagores, Eurycles, Harmophilos. The first two may be the guys who commissioned the construction (hairethentes) or the architects.


----------



## ioanell

larshgf said:


> ΤΕΛΕΣΑ/ΝΔΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ Δ/ΗΜΑΓΟΡΗΣ/ΑΙΡΕΘΕΝΤΕΣ/ΕΠΟΙΟΝ/ΕΥΡΥΚΛΗΣ/ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΜΟΦΙΛΟΣ/ΤΕΚΤΟΝΕΣ


TELESANDROS AND DEMAGORES/ELECTED/MADE/EYRYCLES AND HARMOPHILOS/CRAFTSMEN

Telesandros and Demagores Demagoras must have been the architects elected by the city to do the work (that is to build the [wooden] bridge); Eurycles and Harmophilos were the craftsmen hired by them to make the bridge according to their plan.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you for your fine answers. 
Talking about architect I wonder if the greek word αρχιτέκτονας is made by two words: 
αρχί(ζω) and "τέκτονα" (ancient greek for building????). The architect is the man who starts the building by drawing it??


----------



## ioanell

larshgf said:


> The architect is the man who starts the building by drawing it??


Yes, that’s right. Of course, it was only “man” in the ancient era.



larshgf said:


> Talking about architect I wonder if the greek word αρχιτέκτονας is made by two words:


Yes, that’s right.

Ancient Greek only ἀρχιτέκτων, Modern Greek αρχιτέκτων & αρχιτέκτονας is a compound word made up from:                                                                               

Ι. ἀρχι-, an inseparable prefix in compound words denoting: 1. superiority / leadership, e.g. *αρχι*_στράτηγος_, *αρχ*_ίατρος_, *αρχι*_μάγειρας_ 2. (in MoGr) heightening / strenghthening of a quality (mostly a bad one), e.g. *αρχι*_κλέφτης_*, αρχι*_βασανιστής, _*αρχι*_ταβλαδόρος_ (the prefix derives from the ancient verb ἄρχω [=I am leader, I govern, I command, etc], and is found in the forms αρχε- and αρχι- before a consonant and αρχ- before a vowel. Through Latin it passed into other languages, e.g. English architect, French archiatre, German Architekt etc.)

ΙΙ. τέκτων, 1. a carpenter 2. craftsman or general handyman 3. artisan in any skilled trade

ἀρχιτέκτων (AGr): 1. chief-artificer, master-builder, director of works, engineer 2. in general, creator, constructor, trailblazer 3. at Athens, manager of the state theatre and of the Dionysia festival.


----------



## larshgf

ioanell said:


> Yes, that’s right. Of course, it was only “man” in the ancient era.
> 
> 
> Yes, that’s right.
> 
> Ancient Greek only ἀρχιτέκτων, Modern Greek αρχιτέκτων & αρχιτέκτονας is a compound word made up from:
> 
> Ι. ἀρχι-, an inseparable prefix in compound words denoting: 1. superiority / leadership, e.g. *αρχι*_στράτηγος_, *αρχ*_ίατρος_, *αρχι*_μάγειρας_ 2. (in MoGr) heightening / strenghthening of a quality (mostly a bad one), e.g. *αρχι*_κλέφτης_*, αρχι*_βασανιστής, _*αρχι*_ταβλαδόρος_ (the prefix derives from the ancient verb ἄρχω [=I am leader, I govern, I command, etc], and is found in the forms αρχε- and αρχι- before a consonant and αρχ- before a vowel. Through Latin it passed into other languages, e.g. English architect, French archiatre, German Architekt etc.)
> 
> ΙΙ. τέκτων, 1. a carpenter 2. craftsman or general handyman 3. artisan in any skilled trade
> 
> ἀρχιτέκτων (AGr): 1. chief-artificer, master-builder, director of works, engineer 2. in general, creator, constructor, trailblazer 3. at Athens, manager of the state theatre and of the Dionysia festival.


Thank you for this fine and comprehensive answer!
Just to be sure: does αρχίζω come from the ancient greek prefix άρχι-  ?
(Maybe to suggest that if you start something you are also a kind of leader for this thing?)


----------



## ioanell

larshgf said:


> Just to be sure: does αρχίζω come from the ancient greek prefix άρχι- ?


*αρχίζω *(medieval form) comes from < AGr. *ἀρχὴ* (_1. start 2. power, authority 3. principle, basis, fundamental term) < AGr (active verb) ἄρχω and (mediopassive verb) ἄρχομαι (in the sense of time): to start, to begin (an action, a work), e.g. ἄρχω πολέμοιο_) + suffix / ending -*ίζω*.

Both verbs (active) ἄρχω and (mediopassive) ἄρχομαι were used: 1. in the sense of time (as already described) 2. ἄρχω in the sense of “to be the first, to lead, to govern, to dominate, to rule” and ἄρχομαι in the sense of “to be governed, to be dominated". The prefix ἀρχι- in # 5 above was derived from the verbal sense No 2 of ἄρχω, whereas the noun ἀρχὴ, which gave the verb αρχίζω in the Middle Ages, was derived from the verbal sense No 1, viz. to start, to begin.


----------

